# Polizei fasst Drahtzieher der Skandinavien-Connection



## sascha (21 Oktober 2005)

*Dialer-Betrug: Polizei fasst Drahtzieher der Skandinavien-Connection*

Die groß angelegte Betrugswelle rund um die Dialer-Rechnungen der Firmen Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme (HAS), Digital Web Media Limited (DWM) und Sun Telecom S.L. steht wohl kurz vor der endgültigen Aufklärung. Wie die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg jetzt mitteilte, wurde der mutmaßliche Drahtzieher der Abzocke, der Däne Morten P. S., in Mallorca festgenommen und nach Deutschland ausgeliefert. Auch die technischen Hintergründe der Betrugswelle haben die Fahnder nach eigenen Angaben inzwischen enttarnt. 

„Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme“ und „Digital Web Media“ standen ab Herbst 2003 quasi stellvertretend für den organisierten Betrug mit Dialern. Über 200.000 Internetsurfer erhielten damals Schreiben, in denen von ihnen Beträge von 69,95 Euro für angeblich bestellte Erotikdienste gefordert wurden. Schon im Januar 2004 entlarvten Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de den Trick hinter den angeblich abgeschlossenen Abonnements: Die Täter versteckten auf Internetseiten und hinter Werbebannern Dialer, die sich automatisch auf den Computern der Betroffenen installierten. Von dort aus wählten sich die illegalen Dialer ins Festnetz ein – und übertrugen dabei die Rufnummern der Opfer. Ein Callcenter in Münster, so die späteren Ermittlungen, übernahm dann alles Weitere. Die Angestellten fanden über Anrufe oder entsprechende Telefonbuch-CDs die Anschriften der potenziellen Opfer heraus. Diesen wurden dann im Namen der Firmen HAS und DWM die hohen Rechnungen ins Haus geschickt. 

Die Masche funktionierte. Wie die Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft herausfand, bezahlten rund 44.000 Betroffene die Rechnungen – und spülten den Tätern so knapp 3,3 Millionen Euro auf die Konten. Gleichzeitig erstatteten aber auch gut 10.000 Rechnungsempfänger Strafanzeige – und lösten damit umfangreiche Ermittlungen aus. Bei Razzien in Hamburg, Frankfurt und Karlsruhe, aber auch in anderen Ländern stellten die Hamburger Fahnder umfangreiches Beweismittel sicher. Der Hamburger Geschäftsführer der HAS wurde festgenommen. Der 40-Jährige legte ein umfangreiches Geständnis ab, half den Ermittlern damit weiter, und wurde wenig später zu einem Jahr Freiheitsstrafe auf Bewährung verurteilt. Auch die Betreiber des Münsteraner Callcenters sind Medienberichten zufolge geständig. Ihnen drohen Freiheitsstrafen von bis zu zehn Jahren.

"Seit Jahren erhebliche Einnahmen"

Der mutmaßliche Drahtzieher der Betrugswelle lebte derweil unbehelligt auf Mallorca. Bis vor einem Monat. Aufgrund eines europäischen Haftbefehls wurde Morten P. S. Ende September von Fahndern auf der Insel verhaftet und mittlerweile nach Deutschland ausgeliefert. Hier sitzt der Däne jetzt in Untersuchungshaft. Morten P. S. ist in der Dialer-Branche seit Jahren kein Unbekannter. Er führte von Mallorca aus nicht nur die „Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH“ mit Sitz in der Hamburger Nordkanalstraße, sondern auch die mallorquinischen Dialer-Firmen „Sun Telecom S.L.“ und „Sun Infomedia S.L.“ Dialer der „Sun Infomedia“ sorgten in den vergangenen Jahren immer wieder für Wirbel, weil sie – in verschiedener Form – illegal eingesetzt wurden, etwa für automatische Einwahlen über 0190-Nummern. „Es gibt Erkenntnisse, dass er durch Mitarbeiter seiner Firma Sun Telecom weltweit illegale Dialertechniken entwickelte und seit Jahren erhebliche Einnahmen hatte“, brachte Oberstaatsanwalt Rüdiger Bagger, Sprecher der Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft, jetzt auf den Punkt, was für Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de seit langem feststand. Nach Recherchen unserer Experten arbeitete Morten P. S. auch mit einem Spanier zusammen, der wiederum über eine Firma in Uruguay mehrere Dialer-Unternehmen führte. Außerdem stand er wohl in direktem Kontakt zur spanischen und nicht minder berüchtigen Firma Crosskirk S.L., die ebenfalls vielfach durch ihre dubiosen Dialer auffiel. 

Aber nicht nur diese weltweiten Verstrickungen stellten die Hamburger Fahnder bei ihren Ermittlungen vor große Probleme. Letztlich galt es auch, die Betrügereien technisch nachzuweisen. Aber auch dies scheint jetzt gelungen zu sein. Vor allem die Sicherstellung mehrerer Server in den Niederlanden brachte die Ermittler in diesem Punkt nach eigenen Angaben weiter. Ob Morten P. S. sich zu den Vorwürfen mittlerweile geäußert hat, wurde zunächst nicht bekannt. Auch ließ die Staatsanwaltschaft offen, ob noch gegen weitere Beteiligte ermittelt wird. Morten P. S. wird der so genannten „Skandinavien-Connection“ zugerechnet, einem spanisch-dänischen Firmengeflecht, auf das möglicherweise noch weitere Betrügereien mit illegalen Dialern und dubiosen Rechnungen gehen. 

Dänische Unternehmen stecken möglicherweise auch hinter einer Masche, die in den vergangenen Monaten zunehmend für Beschwerden sorgt: Dabei wird – etwa in Zeitungsannoncen – für Erotikdienste unter ganz normalen Ortsnetznummern, 0137, 01805 und österreichischen Nummern geworben. Wer diese anruft, schließt angeblich ein Abonnement über diese Dienste ab und erhält wenig später eine hohe Rechnung ins Haus geschickt. Ob dieses Abrechnungsprinzip, das die Vorgaben für Mehrwertdienste-Nummern umgeht, rechtlich überhaupt haltbar ist, ist noch nicht gerichtlich geklärt. Was dringend nötig wäre: Ähnliche Geschäftsmodelle werden mittlerweile auch von deutschen Firmen praktiziert. 

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=300


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2005)

In der Presse

http://www.taz.de/pt/2005/10/21/a0015.nf/text.ges,1


> 44.000 Mal gezahlt
> Ermittler verbuchen Erfolg bei Internet-Kriminalität. Mutmaßlicher Drahtzieher festgenommen


http://www.welt.de/data/2005/10/21/791756.html


> Schlag gegen Internet-Betrüger


http://www.netzeitung.de/internet/363725.html


> Von Mallorca ins Gefängnis


http://www.n24.de/wirtschaft/multimedia/index.php/n2005102014132500002

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Oktober 2005)

DIE WELT schrieb:
			
		

> Däne auf Mallorca verhaftet - Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft findet Dialer


 

Ich habe in Spanien versprochen, bei den ersten deutschen Veröffentlichungen
 darauf hinzuweisen, wer die Meldung als Erster gebracht hatte.
Darf ich?
hier ist das Original der Meldung
Muchas gracias! (oder so)
Ich hoffe, Sascha gönnt das den Kollegen. Die waren so stolz darauf


----------



## technofreak (22 Oktober 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe in Spanien versprochen, bei den ersten deutschen Veröffentlichungen
> darauf hinzuweisen, wer die Meldung als Erster gebracht hatte.
> Darf ich?
> hier ist das Original der Meldung
> Muchas gracias! (oder so)


du darfst    :thumb: 

tf


----------



## stieglitz (24 Oktober 2005)

Und Tage später nun auch bei heise:


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/65276


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 November 2005)

The honourable Times 

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,13509-1865592,00.html


> M*S*P*, 38, is accused of supplying technology that switches internet users’ computers from cheap local lines to premium-rate services costing £90 an hour. His arrest, details of which will be broadcast by The Money Programme on BBC Two tomorrow, is part of a Europe-wide investigation into a network of web fraudsters.



siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12417
indirekt auch hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12192

London, thank you for your cooperation!


----------

